# Best 25mm RDA?



## Mahir (19/2/17)

Hey peeps. What are the best 25mm RDAs and available in South Africa? Please recommend a few so I have a variety to choose from from. Thanks.


----------



## foGGyrEader (19/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Hey peeps. What are the best 25mm RDAs and available in South Africa? Please recommend a few so I have a variety to choose from from. Thanks.


If you're on a budget, then the Wotofo Sapor 25 isn't bad, brings out the body of the juice and has functional top airflow. Another good buy is the Geekvape Tsunami, but it's a 24mm and does leave some condensation ... though the flavour with sweet juices is perfect with the conical tip. Each RDA has its quirks, half the fun is discovering what those are. To each his own I guess  . Check what the vendors have in stock.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (19/2/17)

Need an RDA desperately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (19/2/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> If you're on a budget, then the Wotofo Sapor 25 isn't bad, brings out the body of the juice and has functional top airflow. Another good buy is the Geekvape Tsunami, but it's a 24mm and does leave some condensation ... though the flavour with sweet juices is perfect with the conical tip. Each RDA has its quirks, half the fun is discovering what those are. To each his own I guess  . Check what the vendors have in stock.



A Kennedy 25 would be awesome but no one has stock? Any other recommendations? I wish they made a Goon 25 geez.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Keyaam (19/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Need an RDA desperately.



Wait. That aint safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (19/2/17)

Mahir said:


> A Kennedy 25 would be awesome but no one has stock? Any other recommendations? I wish they made a Goon 25 geez.


I'm new to RDA's as well, I'm sure the more experienced vapers here can help you out, maybe ask one of the mods to put this thread in the Who Has Stock subforum? Good luck!


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Hey peeps. What are the best 25mm RDAs and available in South Africa? Please recommend a few so I have a variety to choose from from. Thanks.



Is there a reason why you want a 25mm RDA and not a 24mm ? You will have much more options in the 24mm range.
Goon 24, Goon Lp, krytan, apocalypse, csmnt, just to name a few...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Waine (19/2/17)

The Wotofo Sapor 25 is a good choice. Well priced, huge build space a variety of air flow options. I have 2 and really like them. Highly recommend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir (19/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Is there a reason why you want a 25mm RDA and not a 24mm ? You will have much more options in the 24mm range.
> Goon 24, Goon Lp, krytan, apocalypse, csmnt, just to name a few...



You're right


----------



## Spydro (20/2/17)

I'm really enjoying a couple of Psyclone Mod Kryten's and a District F5VE CSMNT right now. They can both be beasts or as tame as you choose.

DOTMOD supposedly has a new Petri V2 24 or 25 RDA. No idea if it's out yet or in stock anywhere (they seem to leak new gear long before they make it available for sale IMO).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PistolJay (20/2/17)

As you mentioned Kennedy 25mm, think the Troll V2 is 25mm aswell, but yeah 24mm looks good on there, Goon LP sits nice aswell as the Goon 24, Id go for performance over a tiny 1mm overhang 







​Or if you want super matchy matchy wait for throatpunch to get more stock of the Terk RDA in black https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...made-products-terk-24-rda?variant=32657904846











​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (20/2/17)

Apocalypse rda


----------



## Mahir (20/2/17)

PistolJay said:


> As you mentioned Kennedy 25mm, think the Troll V2 is 25mm aswell, but yeah 24mm looks good on there, Goon LP sits nice aswell as the Goon 24, Id go for performance over a tiny 1mm overhang
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude this Rig is f***** awesome! Love it. Yeah I think I'm going to go for the Goon, Vgod or Kryten.


----------



## Keyaam (20/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Dude this Rig is f***** awesome! Love it. Yeah I think I'm going to go for the Goon, Vgod or Kryten.



Get the goon. Nothing beats it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (21/2/17)

I agree. If you want to keep it simple and enjoyable, don't pursue a 25mm. The Goon 24 is all you need to have a great vape.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (21/2/17)

Mahir said:


> You're right


It is just my opinion but unless you have a specific reason for a 25mm rda I think you are limiting your choices and missing out on some great attys. It has also been said that the smaller attys give better flavor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (21/2/17)

Get the Goon already. 
Just look at it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/2/17)

Waine said:


> View attachment 85593
> 
> 
> I agree. If you want to keep it simple and enjoyable, don't pursue a 25mm. The Goon 24 is all you need to have a great vape.
> ...



Hi @Waine what build is that... I see it's on a mech...my current 26 ni80 uses too few wraps for 0.25 ohms


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/2/17)

For 25mm specifically, the Troll V2 without a doubt...
Generous juice well, easy build, no mess, no fuss - it just works, and works, and works...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## mavric69 (21/2/17)

considering 2 very salient facts.. 

1. All things vape related are subjective
2. Certain products (mods, rda's, rta's etc) are mostly HYPE... 

Having said that, all the rda's listed in this thread are good RDA's and all of them are only as good as your build or even the juice u vaping... 

I would definitely take a gander at most of them (troll, goon, tsunami etc)... Currently I'm using a Mad Dog, which, for an authentic rda, roughly costing 400-500 ronts... and the various colors, is a win for me.. very nice cloud production and brilliant flava and with an ultim drip tip.. 

PS - one I am really looking forward to, is the Medusa RDTA (its just a rda with a massive juice well) and its by Geekvape, so u know its gonna be good.. 

short description:

The newest Desire Mad Dog RDA is a luxurious Rebuildable dripper atomizer. It comes with double convex dual-post build decks, which is designed for Clapton and fused coils. Ordinary coils could also be used. Adjustable bottom side airflow will provide enough air for vaping.

*The outer diameter of drip tip connector is 12.5mm, so it is compatible with the drip tip the same as Kennedy 24 / 25 RDA , 1/2" Goon RDA, Battle RDA and SMOK TFV8 tank.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hakhan (21/2/17)

Waine said:


> View attachment 85593
> 
> 
> I agree. If you want to keep it simple and enjoyable, don't pursue a 25mm. The Goon 24 is all you need to have a great vape.
> ...


Hi 
Great pic, new to dripping.
Do you simply cut the wicks to drop to the well or do you wrap under the coil (with gap under coil )
When you drip you you add ejuice to the wicks only or do you fill the some in the well chamber as well. 

thanks


----------



## Waine (22/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi @Waine what build is that... I see it's on a mech...my current 26 ni80 uses too few wraps for 0.25 ohms



Hi there Incredible_hulk

It's a 20 Ga Kanthal, 3ID, 9 1/2 wraps build. It gives me 0.17 Ohms. The advantage of using such thick wire is you get more wraps, i.e. More cotton coverage, which I like.

The vape is really outstanding with this build on a Mech, with a decent battery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (22/2/17)

Waine said:


> Hi there Incredible_hulk
> 
> It's a 20 Ga Kanthal, 3ID, 9 1/2 wraps build. It gives me 0.17 Ohms. The advantage of using such thick wire is you get more wraps, i.e. More cotton coverage, which I like.
> 
> ...


Doesn't that build take forever to ramp up?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (22/2/17)

@Mr_Puffs

Don't be confused. The first hit takes a bit long to ramp, but your second and following hits are all relatively quick because the coils stay so hot. 

Why do you think you see so many reviewers blowing out first, then taking a long big draw? Because they are using thick wire and getting past the initial ramp up time thick wire takes for that first ramp.

Try this build. Use 22 Ga if you like. Also very effective. I use mainly 20 or 22 on solid RDA's like the Goon.

The trade off is that it sucks battery power.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Puffs (23/2/17)

Waine said:


> @Mr_Puffs
> 
> Don't be confused. The first hit takes a bit long to ramp, but your second and following hits are all relatively quick because the coils stay so hot.
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I know that's why they blow out first. I have some 22g kanthal that I use to build in my mech but the ramp up for me is just too long. Yeah I know it is quicker once the coils are hot afterwards but I enjoy a bit hotter vape in any case. Would mostly use a dual 7 wrap 24g SS316 over 3mm ID or a parallel between the 2 with 10 wraps total in a single works wonders like in the pic. Just waiting to get some more nichrome and will mostly use that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gersh (23/2/17)

mavric69 said:


> considering 2 very salient facts..
> 
> 1. All things vape related are subjective
> 2. Certain products (mods, rda's, rta's etc) are mostly HYPE...
> ...



Totally Agree .


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (23/2/17)

Mahir said:


> A Kennedy 25 would be awesome but no one has stock? Any other recommendations? I wish they made a Goon 25 geez.


Hey man - if you loved the Kennedy, then you should really have a look at the Geekvape Tsunami. It's got Kennedy airflow with a velocity style build deck. Fantastic RDA, I love mine as I had a Kennedy, didn't like the deck but loved the airflow.





Those coil holes are massive. You can put some monster coils in this thing. Unforunately though its a 24. If this was a 25 I wouldn't use anything else.




Supports squonking too if you're into that.

Really worth looking into.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (23/2/17)

The best RDA is the one you had your last great vape from...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahir (24/2/17)

Waine said:


> The best RDA is the one you had your last great vape from...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Has to be the Goon lol. Awesome RDA!!


----------

